# Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt



## Welsmaus (21. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Freunde, #h


letztes Jahr fand im Herbst in Neustadt ein Treffen statt, wo wir mit mehreren Leuten mit den Kleinbooten rausgefahren sind.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob und wenn ja wann wieder mal so ein Treffen geplant ist.
Es hatte mir damals sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde gerne wieder einmal mit euch zusammen kommen um schöne Dorsche, Wittlinge und Heringe zu fangen. #w

Gruß

Uschi


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

frag doch mal boardi hornhechteutin. der hatte das letzte ja auch schon organisiert. lust hätte ich aber auf jeden fall wieder!


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin Uschi ,
guuuute Idee und Bock hätte ich auch mal wieder mit einpaar netten Boardis und welche die es werden wollen sowas zumachen |supergri . Der Oktober ist schon recht voll mit Terminen wie Fahrschule für den SBF-See und so aber im Novemever könnten wir was machen . Wenn Ihr wollt kümmere ich mich gerne wieder um alles |supergri|supergri

P.S.: Grüße an Achim


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stokker (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Wenn es zwischen dem 18.11. und dem 27sten wäre, dann würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen.
1 x Schlauchboot, 4,5 PS, 2 Angler....


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

denke mitte/ende november ist nicht schlecht. da könnte dann auch mefotechnisch was gehen. würde dann auch freiwillig den großen kahn nehmen:vik:


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

wie siehts denn mit dem 17.11. aus???


----------



## theactor (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hi,
am besten aufm Sonntag SONNTAG SONNTAAAG! 
Dem wird aber wohl (verständlicherweise) nichts; zudem hätte  ich den Mitfahr-Tramper-Daumen raushalten müssen...

#hsamstagtreffensukktor


----------



## Uschi+Achim (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@ Micha
Grüße sind angekommen, Danke
Finde ich super, daß du wieder die Orga übernehmen willst. #6

November wäre super!
Egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Freue mich auf euch.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin!

Wenn sich ein Termin nach dem 23ten ergibt sind wir auch dabei :q


----------



## knutemann (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@Kai
Hättest du dann ein Plätzchen für mich (evtl. auch Sunny) auf deinem Boot frei#c


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> würde dann auch freiwillig den großen kahn nehmen:vik:


da bringste mich aufe eine Idee . Wenn Jens da Zeit hat ( ich hab erst am 15.12 Prüfung für den SBF-See  ) dann könnten wir 12 bzw 18 Leute auf den Kleinbooten unterbringen und 6 auf dem Großen :q .

@all
da ich es gut finden würde wenn Sönke (theactor ) auch mal wieder bei so einen Treffen dabei sein kann wird der Termin auf jedenfall ein Sonntag sein . Werde mal die Tage bei Jens nach einem passenden Termin nachfragen :q OK ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

da brauchen wir jens nicht zwingend für. habe doch den sbf see und binnen! wenn er möchte natürlich gerne, aber wenn er keine zeit hat würde ich wohl fahren. mir solls egal sein wann. solange es nicht der 24.11. ist.


----------



## theactor (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

HI,



> wird der Termin auf jedenfall ein Sonntag sein



|laola:

#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@ Knute

Sollte es eine Eintagestour werden werd ich nicht extra meinen Kahn mit hoch schleppen.
Wenn wir den großen Dampfer haben, können wir uns da ja mit einmieten 

Kapitäne haben wir ja anscheinend genug- ansonsten würde ich das auch übernehmen.

Ansonsten nehmen wir (Sunny, Du und meine Wenigkeit) und eins der "Kleinen".


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@kai,knuteman,sunny

hätte ja was wenn man die bootstruppe schonmal testen könnte für die geschichte im juni:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
mach ich mal schnell ne Liste 

*Teilnehmer :*
Uschi
Achim
djoeni
theactor
Torsk Ni
knutemann
Sunny ?
hornhechteutin
Sokker + Kumpel wahrscheinlich mit eigenem Boot

Nur für alle Fälle nochmal die Fakten auch für diejenigen die noch nicht mit waren und vielleicht Bock haben sich uns anzuschließen :
Die Boote kosten 45 € incl. Ecolot, Sicherheitsausrüstung und Westen, Sprit wird extra berechnet . Ich komme immer auf ca. 55-60 € pro Boot je nach Wetterlage . Ich würde die Boote gerne mit max. 3 Personen belegen schöner wären 2 weil es dann gemütlicher geht ( Uschi darf eh nur in ein 3er Boot die fängt immer zu viel :q:q:q:q ) zudem kann man mit einer Angel Leo´s ärgern und mit einer Grundmontage Platte schnappen.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

das sieht doch gut aus. wenns wieder so kuschelig auf see wird wie letztes mal|uhoh: aber hoffentlich geben sich die wittels wieder die ehre! terminvorschläge???


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hi #h

wenn es wirklich ein Sonntag werden sollte wäre ich evt. auch dabei. Kommt eben auf den jeweiligen Termin an, würde dann aber mit eigenem Boot kommen. Da für mich die Ecke bis jetzt immer das Tote Meer war bin ich echt gespannt ob sich da wirklich Fisch fangen läßt :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@ djoerni

Jo geile Idee! 

MiniKutter kostet bei 6 Personen 190€ 4 Mann haben wir ja schon zusammen


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@ djoerni

Jo geile Idee! 

MiniKutter kostet 190€ Maximalbelegung 
6 Mann! 4 Boardies haben wir ja schon zusammen


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

mal schauen wo der herr aus eutin mitfahren will. da könnte er ja noch ne fahrstunde machen wenn er bei uns mitfährt. mir war so als wenn auch leute die nicht im besitz eines sbf see sind steuern dürfen wenn das jemand überwacht der ne pappe hat.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> mal schauen wo der herr aus eutin mitfahren will. da könnte er ja noch ne fahrstunde machen wenn er bei uns mitfährt. mir war so als wenn auch leute die nicht im besitz eines sbf see sind steuern dürfen wenn das jemand überwacht der ne pappe hat.



Jupp absolut richtig. Aber woher bekommen 
wir das FAHRSCHULE Schild?


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


djoerni schrieb:


> mal schauen wo der herr aus eutin mitfahren will. da könnte er ja noch ne fahrstunde machen wenn er bei uns mitfährt. mir war so als wenn auch leute die nicht im besitz eines sbf see sind steuern dürfen wenn das jemand überwacht der ne pappe hat.


die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber wir sollten das große Boot nur im Ausnahmefall nehmen der Gemütlichkeit wegen . Würde es schöner finden wenn wir alle die gleichen Chancen haben , werde aber mal mit Jens schnacken ob das Boot überhaupt frei ist . Terminlich geht es bei mir *4.11 *11.11 *18.11 * und für alle die mal dabei sein wollen : wir werden ca 7 Uhr bis 7,30 rausfahren und sind dann 30 Minuten später am Fisch ( 40 wenn wir zur Untiefentonne fahren und fahren dann je nach Witterung gegegn 16/17 Uhr wieder in den Hafen zurück . Wer will kann auch früher rein sollte sich dann nur abmelden bei der Gruppe damit keine Suchaktion anläuft . Das hatten wir schon mal und das möchte ich nicht mehr , hat mich 10 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet 

Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

nu komm... so ein gewisser vorteil muss uns binnenländlern schon gewährt werden:q außerdem hab ichs nicht so mit der kälte und nässe... somit brauch ich nen kabinenkreuzer mit koje für den mittagsschlaf:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@ Micha


Ich wollt schon gerade knurren, min Lüdden :r :q


Am 24. und 25. hast Du was vor #g


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

ich dachte da eher an eine fahrschulrundumleuchte mit signalhorn:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich dachte da eher an eine fahrschulrundumleuchte mit signalhorn:q



Ja sauber!

Aber bitte terminlich erst ab dem 23.11!!!!!
Ansonsten kann ich leider nicht mitkommen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Micha
> 
> 
> Ich wollt schon gerade knurren, min Lüdden :r :q
> ...



keine Angst ist fest eingeplant deshalb hab ich das Wochenende ja auch ausgelassen :q:q:q

@djorni und Kai
ihr seit ganz schon fieees zu mir :c:c|supergri

@all 
erstes Dezember Wochenende könnte auch noch gehen 2te Dez. geht nicht Prüfung

Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Erstes Dez Wochenende find ich gut :q


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

passt


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

IVon welchen Ort wollt ihr starten ?

Frag nur,weil ich mich mit GPSJunkie im November / Anfang Dezember
in Grobro treffen wollte (von Freitags bis Sonntags).
Allerdings in Grobro und leider definitiv nicht am WE mitte 18.ten November.

Hat da noch jemand Zeit und Lust ?

Uli


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Uli, vielleicht sollten wir dafür einen extra fred eröffnen??

Wird besser gefunden#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Uli, vielleicht sollten wir dafür einen extra fred eröffnen??
> 
> Wird besser gefunden#6



Ok,eröffne mal... ich bin schon zu betüddelt ;-))


Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> ich bin schon zu betüddelt ;-))
> 
> 
> Uli



Willkommen im Club :q
Gleich gehts aufs Altstadtfest


----------



## Freelander (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hallo Leute,
Also wenn Euer Termin steht gebt mir bitte Bescheid,ich würde mich dann eventuell mit anschließen,ich müßte nur das genaue Datum wissen,damit ich das dienstlich einrichten kann,erst dann kann ich meine Zusage geben.
Ich bringe mein eigenes Boot mit,das dann aber mit Sicherheit schon belegt ist,weil ich schon einigen Leuten versprochen habe sie mal mitzunehmen.#h


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

und ich sitze hier mit ner mandelentzündung und darf nicht:#2:#d


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Wollen wir hier mal nicht die Frage nach dem Treffen zerreden.

Uli hast ne PN|wavey:.

Ot aus jetzt.


----------



## theactor (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

HI,

falls es in den Dezember rutscht ginge bei mir nur der 2. & 9. 

#h


----------



## goeddoek (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> und ich sitze hier mit ner mandelentzündung und darf nicht:#2:#d




Mit Malt gurgeln, mein Bester, mit Malt gurgeln #6


Also - so'n "Dezember-mal-eben rausfahren- und-gucken-was-so gefangen-wird-Ding " hat ja was :vik:

Je nachdem, wie es bei uns dann auf Lolland aussieht würden wir auch gerne dabei sein #h

Wie gesagt, keine feste Zusage ( geht leider im Moment nicht :q )


----------



## hotte50 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mit Malt gurgeln, mein Bester, mit Malt gurgeln #6



genau....am besten mit einem Laphroaig, der hat sowas medizinisches.....#6:vik:


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Also wie gesagt zwischen 18 und 27.11 sind wir dabei. Wie wäre denn Sonntag der 18.11 für die meisten ??


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hab mal hier wegen des Termins hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110218 ne Umfrage eingestellt , das macht für mich die Orga einfacher |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Wie weit wird dort eigentlich rausgefahren? Ich habe etwas von einer halben Stunde gelesen, das wäre von Seemeilen her doch schon ein ordentliches Stück, oder ??


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin 
würd mich euch auch gerne anschließen, Termin ist mir eigentlich egal #6

wenn also noch Platz vorhanden ist, bin ich dabei

möglicherweise können wir noch das ein oder andere Kleinboot von den Rohde's dazu buchen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> würd mich euch auch gerne anschließen, Termin ist mir eigentlich egal #6
> 
> wenn also noch Platz vorhanden ist, bin ich dabei
> ...


an den Booten wird es nicht scheitern |supergri. Jens hat seit diesem Frühjahr noch ein größeres Boot und das können einige fahren den die haben den SBF-See |supergri

@Stokker
ist nicht weit nur der halbe Std ergibt sich dadurch das wir an der Küste ein wenig entlang fahren müssen |supergri und ich kein Rennen fahren will . Ab einem gewissem Alter läßt man es ein wenig ruhiger angehen |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Super, ich dachte schon das es ewig weit rausgeht und ich vieleicht mit meinem 3,60er Schlauch und den 4,5 PS nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> an den Booten wird es nicht scheitern |supergri. Jens hat seit diesem Frühjahr noch ein größeres Boot und das können einige fahren den die haben den SBF-See |supergri


 
Ich weiß geniales Teil, da will ich auch mit wenn möglich, ansonsten eben Kleinboot :g

Gruß Chris


----------



## vazzquezz (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Mal sehen, wenn Zeit und Wetter (vor allem Wind) es zulassen, stoße ich evtl. von Brodau aus mit der Schlauchwurst dazu ... #6 

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


vazzquezz schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wenn Zeit und Wetter (vor allem Wind) es zulassen, stoße ich evtl. von Brodau aus mit der Schlauchwurst dazu ... #6
> 
> V.


das ist unfair , dann haste ja von Brodau den kürzesten Weg und kannst 30 Minuten länger pennen :q:q:q aber im Karl Heinz . Ich würde mich sehr freuen und wer will dem besorgen ich doch glatt mit 2 t Wattis und Ringler für den Tag :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (22. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Dafür hab ich die Mehrzeit für´s Aufpusten & zum Strand puckeln ...#6

V.


----------



## knutemann (23. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> @kai,knuteman,sunny
> 
> hätte ja was wenn man die bootstruppe schonmal testen könnte für die geschichte im juni:vik:



Genau deswegen, schon mal was kleines antesten, wenns anschl. auf Große geht#6


----------



## Stokker (24. September 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> . Ich würde mich sehr freuen und wer will dem besorgen ich doch glatt mit 2 t Wattis und Ringler für den Tag :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Ähhh, das begreifen meine kleinen Hände nicht ,was das jetzt heissen soll. Bei aller (schmutzigen ) Fantasie nicht.Sorry..

Wenn du meinst das du Würmer besorgen kannst, dann nehme ich auch 4 Päckchen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

MoinMoin!

Wie ist der Zwischenstand?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin 
Zwischenstand |supergri ? Alsooooooooooooo ich habe für den 18.11 UND für den 2.12 und die Boote reservieren lassen *und ich werde Anfang Nov* mit Uschi und Achim schon mal zum testen rausfahren |supergri. Mal sehen wie es mit den Heringen aussieht und soooo . Uhrzeit zum rausfahren am 11.ten und 2.12 wird so gegen 7,30 - 8 Uhr sein je nach Sonnenaufgang denn früher dürfen wir mit den Booten weil keine Beleuchtung auf dem Booten ( hab ich guut gelernt bei der SBF See Schulung gelle ? |supergri|supergri|supergri ) rausfahren . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Micha!

Danke für Dein Emgagement!

Ich weis, dass Du der Minikuttergeschichte skeptisch gegenüber stehst, 
trotzdem würde ich Dich bitte das abzuklären, da wir nächstes Jahr 
zusammen nach Norwegen fahren und ich somit schon mal die 
Angeltechnische Messlatte dementsprechend hoch legen kann, 
so das die alten Männer garnicht erst versuchen dran zu kommen :q :q :q

Tschööö!


----------



## knutemann (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> zusammen nach Norwegen fahren und ich somit schon mal die
> Angeltechnische Messlatte dementsprechend hoch legen kann,
> so das die alten Männer garnicht erst versuchen dran zu kommen :q :q :q


#dTstststs dieser junge Schnösel. Warts ab Kai, wir werden dir schon zeigen, wo der Frosch die Haare hat:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



knutemann schrieb:


> #dTstststs dieser junge Schnösel. Warts ab Kai, wir werden dir schon zeigen, wo der Frosch die Haare hat:m



Alles klar Wolfgang!
Das wird ne super Tour! Sowohl Neustadt als auch Norge!


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Micha!
> 
> Danke für Dein Emgagement!
> 
> ...



Mach ich doch glatt |supergri|supergri. Hab nächste Woche ne Fahrstd auf der Ostsee um das " Mensch über Board Manöver " ( Mann über Board bei der Prüfung sagen gibt Minuspunkt |supergri)zu üben und dann kläre ich das mal |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Welsmaus (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hallo Michael, #h

ich freue mich schon sehr auf unsere "Heringstour". Gegen schöne dicke Dorsche und Meerforellen habe ich natürlich
auch nichts einzuwenden |supergri.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch Daumendrücken, dass Petrus in seiner Rolle als Wettergott, auch mitspielt. Die Fische werden wir auch ohne seine Hilfe fangen |jump:

Liebe Grüße

Uschi


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

ich mach das mal nen büschn davon abhängig wie so Wind/Wetter mitspielen ... aber tendenziell bin ich für sowas immer gern zu haben ! :m
Slippen in Neustadt war bisher bei mir immer nicht so problemlos, aber kann ja ggf von Grömitz kommend mal dazu stoßen |bla:


----------



## Schl@chter (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich mach das mal nen büschn davon abhängig wie so Wind/Wetter mitspielen ... aber tendenziell bin ich für sowas immer gern zu haben ! :m
> Slippen in Neustadt war bisher bei mir immer nicht so problemlos, aber kann ja ggf von Grömitz kommend mal dazu stoßen |bla:


 

Meinste man kann dort problemlos mit nem  Schlauchi sippen??#t


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@schl@chter: Es soll im Surfgebiet Pelzerhaken jetzt ´ne neue Slippe geben - Hab ich mir aber noch nicht angesehen!

Wenn Du ´n Schlauch hast, der sich noch transportabel gestaltet, bzw, den Du sowieso erst vor Ort aufbaust, kannst Du entweder am Surfstrand parken , oder in Pelzerhaken am Kurhaus ...
Im Fall 1 befindest Du dich dann 500 m nördlich der Untiefentonne, im Fall 2 500m südwestlich ... :g

In beiden Fällen direkt vor Ort - Besser geht´s eigentlich nicht!

V.


----------



## Schl@chter (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin 
Habe nen Trailer dafür aber wenn du sagst da gibt es ne neue slippe dann muss ich ma schauen werd das Bötchen schon zu Wasser bekommen danke für den Tip#6


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Meinste man kann dort problemlos mit nem  Schlauchi sippen??#t



nen Schlauchi solltest du doch eigendlich überall ins Wasser bekommen, selbst wenn keine Slippe vorhanden ist |kopfkrat
am besten halt direkt am Strand 
machen zumindest die meisten so - aber ja auch abhängig davon was für ein Schaluchi und wie groß :m

hab gehört die haben da Pelzerhaken irgendwo ne neue slippe gebaut ???
weiß da einer was von ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin,


HD4ever schrieb:


> hab gehört die haben da Pelzerhaken irgendwo ne neue slippe gebaut ???
> weiß da einer was von ?



Hab gerade mal mit einem Freund aus Neustadt telefoniert der auch ein Boot/Boote hat . Der hat noch nichts davon gehört wird sich aber schlau machen . Soll ihn Montag nochmal anrufen dann weiß er genaueres :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

@Micha
Wurde denn schon mal angedacht anschl. beim weltbesten Chinamann:vik:einzukehren|kopfkrat
Und wenn dem so ist? für uns Nordbayern eine Schlafmöglichkeit in der Nähe aufzutun (wenn möglich natürlich direkt über den Räumen der evtl. Fressorgie)


----------



## djoerni (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

du bist im falschen film wolfgang. neustadt, nicht schleswig... bootsangeln, nicht watangeln... kann dir den unterschied aber gerne nochmal erklären:q


----------



## knutemann (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> du bist im falschen film wolfgang. neustadt, nicht schleswig... bootsangeln, nicht watangeln... kann dir den unterschied aber gerne nochmal erklären:q


Ist ja nichts Schlimmes: Ist ja nicht so weit weg#6
Ist ja schon fast Südnorwegen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


knutemann schrieb:


> @Micha
> Wurde denn schon mal angedacht anschl. beim weltbesten Chinamann:vik:einzukehren|kopfkrat
> Und wenn dem so ist? für uns Nordbayern eine Schlafmöglichkeit in der Nähe aufzutun (wenn möglich natürlich direkt über den Räumen der evtl. Fressorgie)



na der weltbeste Cinamann der ist in Schleswig :qdamit kann ich nicht aufwarten aber wie wäre es mit dem zweitbesten ? Den haben wir in Eutin und daaaaa könnte sich auch was mit Schlafmöglichkeiten finden :q


Micha


----------



## knutemann (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Mach bitte (hab ich vergessen) mal Ansage:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

MoinMoin!

Hab gerade von Micha (Danke nochmals) gemeldet bekommen, 
dass der Kutter zu der Zeit schon aus dem Wasser ist.

Desshalb hab ich vorgeschlagen unsere 4er Trupp in zwei Boote aufzuteilen

1. "Oldschool" Boot Sunny und Knute
2. "JungDynamischErfolglos" Boot Djoerni und Torsk vielleicht mit Anhang

Dann tüddeln wir die Boote halt zusammen :q

Tschöööö

Kai


----------



## djoerni (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

jungdynamischerfolglos??? hallo? denen zeigen wo der ziegenbock den honig undsoweiter! :q
meinetwegen können wir das machen! das was micha da gestern rausgewuchtet hat macht ja mut!!!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> das was micha da gestern rausgewuchtet hat macht ja mut!!!



wo denn ? wie denn ? was denn ? #c
verdammt .... meine Beruflichen Verplanungen lassen die nä 2 Wochen wieder gar nix zu #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hey Jörg ist doch ganz einfach...

Harz4 und der Tag gehört Dir :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110218&highlight=Neustadt


Wann gehts denn jetzt los Micha?

Laut Abstimmung ja der 02.12 wir das auch so beibehalten?


----------



## djoerni (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

guck mal unter aktuelle
 fangmeldungen von gestern. hört sich sehr gut an...


----------



## strandlaeufer (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moinsen,

bleibt es beim 02.12.?

Wäre gern dabei :k


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Erde am Micha kommen crrrz...


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Erde am Micha kommen crrrz...



bin gelandet was gib es |supergri|supergri ?

@strandlaeufer
jupp 2.12 steht fest ABER auch am 18.11 fahr ich mit denjenigen die am 2.12 nicht können los |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Sauber :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hab die Liste für den 18.11 fertig
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1811460&postcount=43

Boote sind bestellt deshalb bitte mal kontrolieren 

Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so auch für den 2.12 ist die Liste fertig |supergri
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1811481&postcount=45

Micha


----------



## v204 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch und Co. mit dem Kleinboot bei Neustadt*

Hallo,hatt jemand einen Tip zu slippen ?? 6m Boot 1800Kg.
Dann komme ich auch am 2ten


----------

